# Flasche als Köderfisch-Reuse



## Brummel (11. August 2003)

Hallo Boardies,

ich habe irgendwo mal gelesen, daß man eine Flasche für den Fang von sehr kleinen Köderfischen verwenden kann. 
Leider weiß ich nicht mehr, wo ich das mal gesehen habe, ich wühle hier nun schon stundenlang in allen Büchern und Zeitschriften, bisher leider ohne Erfolg.:c 
Da ich vorhabe, am nächsten Wochenende mal auf Barsch zu fischen, fiel mir das wieder ein. (und nun find ich es nicht!#q  )
Ist diese Art der Köderbeschaffung vielleicht einem von euch geläufig?
Wäre sehr froh über jeden Tip.

Gruß  Brummel


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. August 2003)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei Dir ist. Bei mir in der Gegend ist grundsätzlich das Legen von Reusen nur Fischern erlaubt und nicht den Anglern. Selbst Köderfischreusen zählen dazu. In wenigen Gewässern ist dafür das Senken erlaubt. Ansonsten kannst sie nur stippen! Erkundige Dich erstmal ob es erlaubt ist, was ich jetzt schon mal anzweifle.


----------



## 4zap (11. August 2003)

In der Schweiz ist es erlaubt. dort gibt es auch handgeblasene Flaschen mit einem Trichter im Boden in jedem Angelladen, die funktionieren hervorragend.....aber sind in Deutschland total verboten. Kauf für dir für 7 € ne  Senke und los gehts zum nächsten Einlauf am See.


----------



## Brummel (11. August 2003)

Hi BBA,

bei uns ist das Benutzen von Senken erlaubt (vom 1.5 - 31.12.),
werd mich mal trotzdem genauer erkundigen, kann nämlich sein, daß ich das in einem älteren Buch oder Magazin gelesen habe.
Aber zählt eine Flasche als Reuse?  Na ja, wenn ich mir das so richtig überlege, ist das schon etwas Reusenähnliches.
Nichts desto trotz werde ich ich mich entsprechend informieren und natürlich streng nach Gesetzestext handeln.

Gruß nach dem (hoffentlich?) kühleren Lübeck,

Brummel


----------



## 4zap (11. August 2003)

Ich gebs ja zu, ich hab auch eine PET FLasche...aber nicht zum Angeln, sondern um die Jungfische aus meinem Aquarium zu fangen.  Das Verbot rührt daher, das in der Flasche selbst kein Sauerstoff zirkuliert. Daher ist dieser,wenn viele kleine Fische in der Flasche sind, schnell verbraucht, und deine Köderfische sterben innerhalb von 2 Stunden.  Deswegen sind die auch hier verboten. Wenn du aber trotzdem eine benutzt, dann lass sie nicht länger als eine Stunde im Wasser liegen. Danke.


----------



## jackcrevalle (11. August 2003)

@ 4zap

wo gibts fuer 7 euronen ne senke ich habe fuers letzte netz ueber 30 DM bezahlt nur netz ohne den dazugehoerigen dingsda zum spreizen und der stange. vielleicht hat man mich uebers ohr gehauen, aber ich habe fuer meine senke so im komplettum um das 21fache deines preises bezahlt.


----------



## 4zap (11. August 2003)

angel müller in Berlin-Kreuzberg....da lag letzte Woche ne Senke für 7 Euronen und ne kleine Reuse für 11 Euros......aber mein Bankkonto verbietet mir gerade jegliche Inverstition in Angelutensilien;O)


----------



## jackcrevalle (11. August 2003)

meinst du alles komplett mit senknetzstange stahlspreizer und netz, oder nur netz?


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. August 2003)

Wollte ja nur verhindern, das demnächst etliche Plastikflaschen auf dem Gewässergrund liegen! Die kosten ja so gut wie nix (evtl. Pfandgeld)gegenüber ne Senke! In den Gewässern liegt schon genug Müll!


----------



## 4zap (11. August 2003)

BBAngler, du hast ja Recht.....

@jack

nee das war nur das Netz und die Spinne mit Bogen. Stock und Schnur sind nicht bei. Würd sagen so 80 x80 cm. Kann aber zu der Qualität nix sagen.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. August 2003)

Kauf Dir einfach ne Senke und kauf Dir aber zusätzlich ein feineres Netz mit 4mm Maschenweite und dazu mindestens 5 m Seil. Die Senke sollte die Maase haben von 1*1m haben.


----------



## Brummel (11. August 2003)

@4zap,

dein Konto verbietet dir `ne Investition von €  7 ?  Du Ärmster, da gehts dir ja fast so gut wie mir.  ))
Nochmal zu der Flasche, ich werd das wohl sein lassen, bisher hat mir meine Senke gereicht und das wird sie auch weiter tun, der Gedanke kam mir nur so beim Planen für das nächste WE, weil, wäre doch sehr bequem wenn man so`n Teil einfach für 10 Minuten auswirft und dann viele kleine Weissfische als Köder für die Barsche hat.

Gruß  Brummel


----------



## Brummel (11. August 2003)

@BBA,

also, ich bin garantiert keiner von denen, die ihren Müll am Gewässer entsorgen! (abgesehen natürlich von bestimmten Hinterlassenschaften, um deren Entsorgung sich keiner drücken kann ;-))  )

Gruß  Brummel


----------



## 4zap (11. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Brummel _
> *@4zap,
> 
> dein Konto verbietet dir `ne Investition von €  7 ?  Du Ärmster, da gehts dir ja fast so gut wie mir.  ))
> ...



Mhhh, ja leider.......bin grad ziemlich arbeitslos geworden und da muss das Geld leider für andere Sachen übrigbleiben, gerade wenn man 2 hungrige Kleinkindmonster zuhause hat........


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. August 2003)

das habe ich auch nicht angenommen, nur einige vergessen dann die zig Flaschen im Gewässer, wenn die nur bitten Bastelarbeit kostet. Die meisten legen dann ja nicht nur 1 Flasche aus!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. August 2003)

Ich würd sogar 2 Plastikflaschen opfern. Bei der einen den Boden entfernen und den Hals von der anderen dort wie beschrieben einkleben. Dann hat man vorne an der Reuse noch nen zuschraubbaren Verschluss, wo man die Köfis wieder ausgiessen kann.

Ausserdem kann man die fehlende Luftzirkulation auch durch ein paar kleine seitlich in die Flasche reingebohrte löcher hinbekommen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Brummel (11. August 2003)

@4zap,

das Spiel kenn ich zur Genüge, hab auch erst Anfang Februar diesen Jahres wieder `nen Job gefunden und "nur ein Kleinkindmonster" zu versorgen, da muss man sich so einiges verkneifen.
Wünsch dir schnellen Erfolg bei der Jobsuche und verabschiede mich erstmal, muß gleich wieder aufstehen.

Gruß  Brummel


----------



## PetriHelix (12. August 2003)

Hi,

wie man so ein Teil baut stand doch mal in einer Blinker oder? Meine ich habe mal sowas gehört. Ich selber habs noch nie probiert und bevorzuge eh die Senke. 
Wie soll das mit dem Ding überhaupt funktionieren? Die Fische schwimmen ja nicht von alleine in die Flasche. Legt ihr da Futter rein?
Das Problem mit dem Sauerstoff könnte man umgehen indem man die Fische direkt nach dem Fang in einen KöFi Eimer setzt.


----------



## Brummel (12. August 2003)

ja, in irgendeiner Angelzeitung, finde aber den Artikel nicht mehr, aber so schwer kann`s ja nicht sein.
Und ich würde da ganz sicher ein bisschen Lockfutter drin platzieren, und die Flasche an einer flachen, warmen Stelle wo sich kleine Fische aufhalten auswerfen.
Die Idee von Geraetefetischist mit den 2 Buddeln erscheint mir die beste zu sein, ich werds am WE einfach mal versuchen.

Gruß  Brummel


----------



## muddyliz (13. August 2003)

Mach's so, wie Gerätefetischist beschrieben hat.
Alternative: Die Maschen einer Senke oder eines Unterfangkeschers in der Mitte mit Käse (Gouda oder Edamer) bestreichen, 3-5 Minuten absenken und dann anheben. Bei der Menge an Brut, die momentan rumschwimmt, dürftest du selbst mit dem Unterfangkescher Erfolg haben.
Gruß muddyliz


----------

